# street strip conversion



## sneakin deacon (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all, I apologize if I missed something i should be reading, I've tried to research as much as possible before posting but would like to hear your thoughts on the setup..

What I would like to do:
Civic hatchback, retain stock motor for fwd, convert hatch area to electric rwd setup. I only need it to be capable of a 12 second burst, if that would help keep the cost down, or even allow me to use a capacitor as opposed to a large battery pack. And what do you all suggest for motors? I have seen the setup on the "640"HP Mini, and as the rear wheels are not needing to turn I think that setup would be ideal...and is there any wear when doing around town driving? My ultimate goal is 11's on a bone stock ice that would still let me get 30+ a gal...I would like to stay under 10k as well if possible...but rather do it right before cheap


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sneakin deacon said:


> ..... I have seen the setup on the "640"HP Mini,.....


Hi sneak,

Those motors were $34,000 each 

A pure boost electric drive adder is unlikely doable for anywhere near your budget. Unless you stumble across a F1 KERS system lying around. 

But don't let me discourage you 

major


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, for 10K$ you can probably try something.

Warp 9 motor: 1800$
Zilla 2K controller: 4700$
And to provide high power at those parts for short time, you need high C rate cell. So, 3500$ of TURNIGY nano-tech combine with previous parts can give you around 300-350 hp.

Well, at this price, you don't have charger, transmission, bms, contactor and other parts....
Good luck


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

major said:


> Unless you stumble across a F1 KERS system lying around.


Sounds like a good challenge for the Red Green show. Just get a 5th wheel, fill it with concrete or lead or whatever's heaviest, and spin it up to 40000 RPM, then drop it through the floor as you hit the gas.

May take more than 1 role of duct tape to hold it all in place.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

sneakin deacon said:


> Hi all, I apologize if I missed something i should be reading, I've tried to research as much as possible before posting but would like to hear your thoughts on the setup..
> 
> What I would like to do:
> Civic hatchback, retain stock motor for fwd, convert hatch area to electric rwd setup. I only need it to be capable of a 12 second burst, if that would help keep the cost down, or even allow me to use a capacitor as opposed to a large battery pack. And what do you all suggest for motors? I have seen the setup on the "640"HP Mini, and as the rear wheels are not needing to turn I think that setup would be ideal...and is there any wear when doing around town driving? My ultimate goal is 11's on a bone stock ice that would still let me get 30+ a gal...I would like to stay under 10k as well if possible...but rather do it right before cheap


Just wondering if you have considered an electric-only set up...?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

like they said: controller is major cost, or lithium batteries. for racing you can get by with smaller cell capacity because you aren't drawing current for Hour long periods. Forklift motor, read the sticky. Perhaps a diff out the front of a S10 ZR2 for the rear. Read the John Metric series.

I'm not sure I would do a dual motor hybrid, But, hey, it is your project. traction control is going to be a PITA.

10K is very do-able, 5K possible but tough.

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------

